
A YC startup is pitching a mind-uploading service that is “100 percent fatal” - tdaltonc
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610456/a-startup-is-pitching-a-mind-uploading-service-that-is-100-percent-fatal/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577627)

350+ comments

------
corvallis
This concept was introduced in an episode of The X-Files.

